# Can you renew PHTLS online?



## fm_emt (Jan 17, 2021)

The NAEMT website is pretty vague and they haven't replied to my email yet asking for clarification. For both the "Refresher" and "Online PHTLS Module" it says "Upon successful completion of the module, students receive a certificate of completion and 8 hours of CAPCE credit."

Do they allow people to renew PHTLS online?

Are they extending expiration dates like some other issuing bodies have been? 

Finding an in-person PHTLS renewal class in California has been very difficult for obvious covid-y reasons. I'm trying to get this done before it's too late. They also offer the initial as a hybrid class according to their website. "This course may be offered as a class"

But nowhere on the darn website can I find if you can actually renew it online or not. Their online resource page leads you to PSG's (part of jones & Bartlett learning) website, which is also clear as a river of Nutella.

Have any of you managed to do this?


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 18, 2021)

Replying to myself. Looks like the website is referring to the hybrid program. You then have to find somewhere that's doing the hands-on skills checks. I am working on that currently. A lot of the places on their website are listing classes that took place in 2019 still.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 19, 2021)

as you said, there is no 100% online referesher, as a hands on component is part of the (re)certification.  

I let my phtls lapse a few years ago, as it wasn't benefitting me to maintain it, and there weren't any classes nearby.  I think it is a great class to take (once), but how much value does it provide to you year after year?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 19, 2021)

The only reason I keep up my phtls is if a future employer requires it.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 19, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> The only reason I keep up my phtls is if a future employer requires it.


I noticed that quite a few places required PHTLS, which I find surprising.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 19, 2021)

There are still parts of the country where new evidence is being seen for the first time during once of these classes.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 19, 2021)

MMiz said:


> I noticed that quite a few places required PHTLS, which I find surprising.


That is 100% why I'm renewing it. 
Pretty much every job posting I see around here *requires* PHTLS. 
Some will take PHTLS or ITLS, but they want one or the other. I had TCCC and TECC, but nope, recruiter said it has to be PHTLS. 

It's a 4 year recent, but naturally, mine expired in 20 flipping 20.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 21, 2021)

Update: I'm doing the hybrid modules now. Costs like $40. I had also purchased the digital version of the textbook - by accident. oops. Oh well.

Still need to do a skills verification, but I can go to any of the local NAEMT affiliate training centers, apparently. That's handy. 

Just in case someone runs across this thread later and wonders what happened.


----------



## ExEMTNor (Jan 23, 2021)

Here in Norway we need a "refresher" every 4 years. ( -Talking PHTLS ReCert. )
...
Price, -no idea. -Nothing to talk about.
( -Read: Small money, -not worth counting. )


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 1, 2021)

ooo, I wonder if this class will qualify for me and my fellow hose draggers:

*PHTLS for First Responders – PHTLS-FR – Provider Course:  *PHTLS for First Responders (PHTLS-FR)is an 8-hour classroom course that takes the world-class trauma care content from the 9th edition of PHTLS and delivers it in a style that is relevant to and accessible by first responders, including emergency medical responders (EMR), firefighters, rescue personnel and law enforcement officers. Covering life-saving interventions such as hemorrhage control and airway management, this course teaches critical trauma concepts, demonstrates skills, and walks students through potential patient scenarios. Course materials include a student manual, providing students with access to these important concepts long after the course is over. Upon successful completion of this course, students receive a certificate of completion, a wallet card good for 4 years and 8 hours of CAPCE credit.



			PHTLS Courses


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2021)

It’s not required by any of the agencies around here, so when a class is offered, it’s usually full of out of out of towners that need a recert. I’m an instructor, but I haven’t taught it in a while and I think my instructor cert is now expired. NAEMT is not an inexpensive group to affiliate with. The TC criteria are outrageous.


----------

